# AC problems



## 04BLUEGOAT (Apr 10, 2009)

I am new on this site. i bought a 2004 GTO a few months back, now the ac does not blow cold. I wen to charge the AC and none of the adapters i had would fit. Is there a certain one that GM uses.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Which one are you using? The AC system has a large and a small service port.


----------



## 04BLUEGOAT (Apr 10, 2009)

I was using the bigger port, but then after I cleaned up my tools and called it quits. I relized i was not paying attention and was try to recharge the system from the wrong port. The AC is now fully charged and blowing cold air.


----------

